# chat.de Zusammenfassung Dialer 29,95 p. Einwahl



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo... damit mal ein bißchen Licht ins dunkle gbracht wird, hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung....

Chat.de wurde verkauft.
Vorbesitzer war tommorow / Focus....
chat.de wurde für (lt. Sedo) für 360.000 € verkauft

Neuer Besitzer Online Ideas, oder wie auch immer........

Und dann kam der 29.95€ Dialer

Welche Absicht dahinter steckt...naja.....

Da sieht man mall wieder das solche Firmen nur [] können und nicht in der Lage sind eigen Projekte zu entwickeln um Umsatz zu generieren.

Ich halte den Dialer zwar für ein gutes Zahlungsmittel, allerdings bin ich froh wenn dieser vom Markt verschwindet um solchen Leuten die Existenzgrundlagen zu entziehen.

Also..... wech damit.....

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

> Neuer Besitzer Online Ideas, oder wie auch immer........


Wohl eher ein Österreicher.
Von O.I. stammt "nur" das sog. Partnerprogramm, wenn man Postings in einem anderen Forum glauben darf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2005)

Der eine Österreicher streitet es im Sedoforum ab, der andere schweigt.



			
				der eine ösi schrieb:
			
		

> Im Dezember hat mich T*S* noch angerufen und gefragt ob ich die für 600-700k kaufen möchte. Das war mir dann doch zuviel... Grüsse H*


Er vermutet übrigens, dass der andere Ösi das Ding gekauft hat:


			
				Der sternlose Ösi schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich W* kenne, wird er wohl die Domain gekauft haben


Interessant vielleicht noch folgende Infos:
- nur die domain sei verkauft, nicht das Projekt
- gleich mehrere Personen erwähnen die domain chat***.de als Hinweis darauf, dass der Ösi mit den Benzsternen der Käufer sei. Diese Information erscheint nicht unplausibel. Erwartet die Internetgemeinde dann bald evtl. ein interessanter Admin? (siehe whois chat***.de)


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=8885


----------



## andreas12587 (24 Januar 2005)

Mal eine Frage: Wen geht es etwas an, wer nun Chat.de gekauft hat. Die ganze Berichterstattung hat etwa den Stil der "SuperIllu".
Sorry

Gruß Andreas


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Januar 2005)

Stimmt - wer dahinter steckt, ist eigentlich egal.

Es ist unabhängig vom "Täter" unerfreulich - s. auch http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55424


----------



## andreas12587 (24 Januar 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt - wer dahinter steckt, ist eigentlich egal.
> 
> Es ist unabhängig vom "Täter" unerfreulich - s. auch http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55424



Unerfreulich ist viel. Kaufen muss man nicht. Genauso wie das hier:
http://www.conleys.de/sr022produktVP.szz?bestellnummer=2269171

Schön, aber teuer -> Nur weil es Boote für 240 Euro gibt, redet hier keiner über Abzocke. Punkt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Unerfreulich ist viel. Kaufen muss man nicht. Genauso wie das hier:
> http://www.conleys.de/sr022produktVP.szz?bestellnummer=2269171
> 
> Schön, aber teuer -> Nur weil es Boote für 240 Euro gibt, redet hier keiner über Abzocke. Punkt.
> ...



Plumpe Ablenkungsmanöver bringen aber nicht wirklich weiter, Andreas. Verkauft ihr teure Boote über Dialer, oder was möchtest Du damit aussagen?


----------



## News (24 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Berichterstattung hat etwa den Stil der "SuperIllu".


Tja, die *hust* Leuchttürme des deutschen Journalismus (Focus, Tomorrow) werden über diese Angelegenheit wohl nicht berichten...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den aktuellen "Fall" (Sperrung der ..1214) wohl nicht, aber immerhin selbst Superilllu "klärt auf", z.T etwas antiquiert 
aber immerhin...
http://www.super-illu.de/service/recht/04633/index.shtml

.


----------



## OskarMaria (24 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Unerfreulich ist viel. Kaufen muss man nicht. Genauso wie das hier:
> http://www.conleys.de/sr022produktVP.szz?bestellnummer=2269171
> 
> Schön, aber teuer -> Nur weil es Boote für 240 Euro gibt, redet hier keiner über Abzocke. Punkt.
> ...



Da will ich mal beim Übersetzen helfen. Andreas will mit solchen Äußerungen zeigen, in welcher Welt er lebt. Mein Auto (Ferrari), mein Schiff(vom Feinsten), meine Pferdepflegerin ( mit der größten Oberweite) etc.

Das alles kann man erreichen, wenn man sich in seiner Welt bewegt und bei seinen diversen Geschäftsmodellen mitmacht. Man stellt ein paar moralische Kategorien beiseite, dafür taucht man ein in die Welt des Luxus und Überflusses. Mit solchen Versprechen ködert man neue Vertriebsagenten, die helfen, seine Dialer-Angebote im Internet zu verbreiten.

Will sagen, dieses großspurige Auftreten ist kein Zufall sondern Masche.

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Mit solchen Versprechen ködert man neue Vertriebsagenten, die helfen, seine Dialer-Angebote im Internet zu verbreiten.



LOL!

Als ob er es nötig hätte, HIER neue "Kontakte" zu knüpfen. 

Hier geht es in erster Linie darum, ob es jemanden zu interessieren hat, wem welche Domains gehören.

Im Übrigen mag es hier niemand glauben, aber es gehört schon ein wenig mehr dazu, Geld zu verdienen, als ein PC und staatlich subventionierte Freizeit. Egal in welcher Branche, und da machen Mehrwertdienste keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

Troll schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es in erster Linie darum, ob es jemanden zu interessieren hat,
> wem welche Domains gehören.


Oha, jemand der anderen vorschreiben will, was sie  zu wissen hätten, ein Relikt aus der 
ehemaligen Ostrepublik ? 


			
				Troll schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen mag es hier niemand glauben, aber es gehört schon ein
> wenig mehr dazu, Geld zu verdienen, als ein PC und staatlich subventionierte Freizeit.


jau,  ein erhebliches Maß  an Skrupellosigkeit und Chuzpe


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Unerfreulich ist viel. Kaufen muss man nicht. Genauso wie das hier:
> http://www.conleys.de/sr022produktVP.szz?bestellnummer=2269171
> 
> Schön, aber teuer -> Nur weil es Boote für 240 Euro gibt, redet hier keiner über Abzocke. Punkt.


Welche Mindestanforderungen haben Booteanbieter? Das ist eindeutig kein Angebot nur für Minderjährige und die schreiben den Preis deutlich und findbar neben das Boot? Sachen gibt's.

Von wegen unerfreulich: Wer war denn der Firmensprecher, der für den KiKa den Fernsehkindern auf die Frage von Helena erklären wollte, wie die Schriftgrößen vorgeschrieben sind? Das kam ja nicht so toll rüber.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Januar 2005)

Toll schrieb:
			
		

> aber es gehört schon ein wenig mehr dazu, Geld zu verdienen,



Ich stoße mich immer an dem Begriff "verdienen". Dazu gehört noch sehr viel mehr als ein Dialer und eine Mehrwertnummer...


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> .... Dazu gehört noch sehr viel mehr als ein Dialer und eine Mehrwertnummer.


... auch ein gewisser *Mehrwert* und nicht nur eine Nummer sollte es sein.


----------



## drboe (25 Januar 2005)

Toll schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es in erster Linie darum, ob es jemanden zu interessieren hat, wem welche Domains gehören.


Und, hast Du schon Erkenntnisse? Jedem sein Hobby. Der eine samelt Briefmarken, ein anderer eben Whois-Einträge. Was ist schon dabei? Zumal es ja bei Gelegenheit allemal öffentlich und bei DENIC nachzulesen sein wird.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hüstel* Tomorrow? Yesterday? Kennst Du All Tomorrow's Parties?
...


			
				LouReed schrieb:
			
		

> Holly came from miami f.l.a., Hitch-hiked her way across the u.s.a., Plucked her eyebrows on the way, Shaved her leg and then he was a she, She says, hey babe, take a walk on the wild side
> Said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side


----------



## DialerDieter (27 Januar 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Da will ich mal beim Übersetzen helfen.  .... und was danach kam ....





Echt Spitze!!! 
Gruss vom RoflDieter


----------



## andreas12587 (27 Januar 2005)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Phantasien in aller Ehre, wenn ich Deine Sätze lese, verstehe ich die Motivation Deiner Postings hier. Deine Vorstellungen übertreffen selbst die Vorstellung der Volksmasse. Gratulation dazu. Ich habe meine "Kindlichkeit" leider schon verloren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas12587 (27 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen unerfreulich: Wer war denn der Firmensprecher, der für den KiKa den Fernsehkindern auf die Frage von Helena erklären wollte, wie die Schriftgrößen vorgeschrieben sind? Das kam ja nicht so toll rüber.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Na Helena hat das mit dem Gesetz eben verstanden, wie man´s eben verstehen kann. Erstaunlich, das sie sich mit den TKG § auskennt aber einen Preis nicht sieht. Herr Predel hatte auch noch recht: Der Preis allein darf nicht größer sein. Nur zusammen mit Hashwert, Rufnummer uns sonstige Informationen. Genau das hat Helena ja bemängelt: Alles gleich groß.....
Dann gleich jemanden "Lügner" nennen -> Das Dummchen hätte eben besser lesen sollen: Im  TKG und im Dialerfenster.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2005)

wow,  Intexus gibt sich hier die Klinke in die Hand ....
muß ja ein unglaublich wichtiger Punkt sein, der hier zu klarzustellen ist 

cp


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine "Kindlichkeit" leider schon verloren.



Das bringt jetzt aber irgendwie eine traurige Note in diesen bisher so heiteren Thread.


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Helena hat das mit dem Gesetz eben verstanden, wie man´s eben verstehen kann.


Das ist unbestritten richtig. Helena hat's voll begriffen.

Der Firmensprecher war schon dem Verstand von Helena nicht gewachsen. Echt peinlich, dann auch noch den Versuch zu wagen, sie "fies zu belügen". Der hätte besser nichts gesagt als das.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Qoppa (27 Januar 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> -> Das Dummchen hätte eben besser lesen sollen: Im  TKG und im Dialerfenster.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



_Liebe Kinder,

schaut - das sind der Andy und der Dieter. Die müssen immer ganz viel lachen. Warum, fragt ihr? Weil sie ganz, ganz viel Geld haben, darum müssen sie immer lachen. Und woher sie das viele Geld haben? Na, eben von euch, liebe Kinder .....

Und das geht etwa so:
Der Andy und der Dieter, die waren ganz traurig .... traurig, weil die deutschen Kinder nicht mehr lesen können. Und auch weil die Eltern nicht richtig aufpassen, was ihr so alles am Computer macht ... Und da dachten sie, der Andy und der Dieter, dagegen müssen sie was tun. Also geben sie euch so schöne bunte Bildchen, und auch für die Hausaufgaben wollen sie euch helfen .... Ihr müßt da nur drauf klicken. Und schon kommt die erste Rechtschreibprüfung: da müßt ihr den Buchstaben O finden, und dann das K, - alles klar? Und um zu zeigen, daß ihr das richtig könnt, müßt ihr das noch zweimal wiederholen ....

Das ist nicht so schwer, oder? Aber weil das zu einfach ist, haben sich der Andy und der Dieter noch was ganz Kluges ausgedacht: ganz, ganz unten, da steht auch noch klitzeklein 29,95 €/Einwahl. Und im dritten Fenster, da steht das auch noch mal. Aber natürlich nicht so offensichtlich und groß in der Mitte, - denn ihr sollt ja lesen lernen, liebe Kinder. Und wenn eure Eltern dann böse sind, weil sie dem Andy und dem Dieter so viel Geld zahlen müssen, dann ist das ganz falsch ... weil - der gute Andy und der liebe Dieter, die wollen euch ja nur helfen, damit ihr besser lesen lernt .....

Und deswegen sind der Andy und der Dieter auch sehr anständige Leute. Und lachen immer, weil sie so viel Geld haben ....
_

Satire ist doch was Gutes. Hat mich gerade davor bewahrt, einmal kräftig zu :kotz:


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2005)

@ Qoppa :thumb: 

Natürlich lernen die Kinder aus dem lustigen "Wer-findet-die-minimale-Preisinformation-Spiel" viel für das Leben. Insofern ist auch die Vorführung, dass man durch Nachdenken selbst darauf kommen muss, wann man "fies belogen" wird, eine nützliche Erfahrung und vermeidet weiteren Schaden, wenn die Lektion begriffen wird.

Der KiKa setzt  das Thema bestens in Szene. Fortsetzung folgt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (28 Januar 2005)

Und schon hat es eine weitere Domain mit eingängigem Namen erwischt. Die betroffene Opel-Fan-Seite war nicht so prominent wie die Chatseite, dafür hat der neue Fall jedoch ein markenrechtliches "Geschmäckle". Ob Opel amused sein wird?
Folgende, hier gekürzte Mail bzw. "Presseerklärung" des bisherigen Foren-Teams von gestern hat mich über Umwege erreicht:


> Das Internetportal www.cal****.de ist seit heute
> in den Nachmittagsstunden nur mehr durch einen gebührenpflichtigen Dialer
> zugänglich.
> (…)
> ...



Der Käufer ist diesmal übrigens nicht der eine Österreicher, sondern eine auf Game- und Kochdialer spezialisierte Firma mit "oeligem" Namen (Insiderjoke!)
Sofern mich das überhaupt was angeht  0
*Nachtrag:* Jetzt ist dort eine Unicef-Spendenseite zu sehen   
Auch der Denic-Eintrag hat sich gewandelt. Vielleicht gibt es Meinungsverschiedenheiten hinter den Kulissen...?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Die seriösen Geschäftsleute haben sich heute erwartungsgemäß in Szene gesetzt.

Es war wohl besser, nichts sagen zu wollen, wenn man den Fragen von Helena nicht gewachsen ist. Helena merkt sofort, wenn sie "fies belogen" wird.

Helena bucht den Verlust von 59 Euro unter Lebenserfahrung ab und weiß nun, was sie von seriösen Geschäftsleuten zu halten hat. Von ihren Erfahrungen profitieren viele Fernsehkinder, die nun nicht selbst in eine Dialerfalle tappen müssen.

Die Umsätze mit Neppdialern gehen zurück, trotz starker Ausweitung der "Angebote" und aberwitziger Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen. Das Leiden geht weiter, aber ein Ende mit Schrecken ist absehbar.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2005)

KiKa gucken bildet eben


----------



## technofreak (29 Januar 2005)

KIKA
die Sendung wird wiederholt, es lohnt sich  die offenen und aussagekräftigen Stellungnahmen 
 aus Büttelborn zu verfolgen ......

13.02.05  	59 Euro - *Helenas Kampf gegen die Internetabzocker*


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2005)

> es lohnt sich die offenen und aussagekräftigen Stellungnahmen
> aus Büttelborn zu verfolgen ......



 :rotfl:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die seriösen Geschäftsleute haben sich heute erwartungsgemäß in Szene gesetzt.
> 
> Helena bucht den Verlust von 59 Euro unter Lebenserfahrung ab und weiß nun, was sie von seriösen Geschäftsleuten zu halten hat.


Da fehlen 2x Anführungszeichen. Hier als Nachlieferung: "", ""

Ich nehme an, dass Helena auch begriffen hat, dass "seriöse Geschäftsleute" gut auf anderer Leute Kosten leben können. Diese Erkenntnis dürfte den Berufswunsch entscheidend mit prägen. Das Arbeitsamt kann sich also freuen, dass künftig die Nachfrage nach Leistungen sinkt, weil verstärkt "seriöse Geschäfstleute" auf den Markt dringen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2005)

*der Andy und der Dieter ...*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Wer ist denn eigentlich der Dieter???   

Gruß D.Opfer
_________________
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."_


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2005)

*Re: der Andy und der Dieter ...*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn eigentlich der Dieter?


Evtl. ein Mitarbeiter von Mainpean/Intexus -  hier im Forum war er aber schon länger nicht mehr, das ist jetzt anscheinend wieder Chefsache.  Kannst Dir ja > hier< einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2005)

*Re: der Andy und der Dieter ...*



> Kannst Dir ja > hier< einen Überblick verschaffen.



Ein schönes Bild der ehrenwerten Herrschaften! Und der nette Text 
"Die Geschäftsleitung, das A und O der mainpean-network, trägt die Entscheidungen, schützt die Belegschaft." Einfach rührend.   

Aber wer schützt die Kunden bzw. Opfer?

Kann mir jemand die Namen der ehrenwerten Herrschaften sagen, nur für den Fall, dass sich mir mal die Gelegenheit bieten sollte, mich persönlich bei ihnen zu bedanken?

MfG D.Opfer


----------



## News (2 Mai 2005)

[Halb Off-Topic]

Eigentlich sollte zum 1. Mai doch ein Partnerprogramm verschwinden:


			
				dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz und trocken verabschiedete sich dagegen die Online Ideas GmbH aus dem Geschäft. „Hiermit möchten wir Ihnen für Ihre Partnerschaft danken und teilen Ihnen die Einstellung des SMS Stadt Partnerprogramms zum 1.5.2005 mit“, erklärte die Firma,



Danach sieht es bisher aber noch nicht aus  :lupe:
Kassieren die jetzt erst mal noch alleine weiter, oder was mag das wohl bedeuten? :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

DAS PARTNERPROGRAMM wurde eingestellt, aber von einem Aus für die Domain und der Dienste war nicht die Rede


----------



## DNA2 (3 Mai 2005)

@Gast: Erklärst du mir mal den Unterschied? Ich sitze gerade auf dem Verständnis ...


----------



## News (3 Mai 2005)

Naja, was der Gast meint, verstehe ich schon: Demnach könnte das Projekt zwar nicht mehr von Dritten (den Webmastern) gegen eine Gewinnbeteiligung über Doorway-Seiten beworben werden, aber die Betreiber selbst würden eben mit ihrer Domain weiter kassieren.

Allerdings scheint mir auch dies falsch: Laut Postings im Branchenforum gibt es das "Partnerprogramm" ebenfalls noch, weil Webmaster sich mangels Alternative "beschwert" haben sollen.

P.S.: Insgesamt zeigen die verschiedenen Dialerseiten der Frau K. aber schon deutliche Auflösungserscheinungen. Ihre Firma zieht sich offenbar tatsächlich (bald) zurück aus der Branche.
Geld eingenommen wurde vermutlich ja bereits genug - auf wessen Kosten, mag sich jeder selber denken.


----------



## News (5 Mai 2005)

Das war's dann wohl wirklich mit der SMS-Seite - siehe Screenshot (ist nur ein Ausschnitt)


----------



## Heiko (5 Mai 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Das war's dann wohl wirklich mit der SMS-Seite - siehe Screenshot (ist nur ein Ausschnitt)


Klasse. Nicht mal nen Server können die richtig konfigurieren...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

> Das war's dann wohl wirklich mit der SMS-Seite - siehe Screenshot (ist nur ein Ausschnitt)


Also nach einer kleinen Testeinwahl ist alles noch komplett aufrufbar.


> Klasse. Nicht mal nen Server können die richtig konfigurieren...


Wenn man genau zur Löschung anwesend ist, kann man schon mal die Verzeichnisse eines Servers sehen .... aber egal mit dem 16.6. werden vieleicht nicht nur einige Dialerseiten verschwinden .......
Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, entweder werden noch aggressiver dialerbasierte Partnerprogramme in den Suchmaschinen erscheinen oder verschwinden, aber vom 1.  ist eher auzugehen und somit sind von 100 Suchergebnissen 99 mit dem Zahlungsmittel ausgestattet.

Gruß
Nur ein gast


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach einer kleinen Testeinwahl ist alles noch komplett aufrufbar.


Die Startseite jedenfalls hat das Zeitliche gesegnet.


> Das Projekt SMS S**** wurde eingestellt


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, entweder werden noch aggressiver dialerbasierte Partnerprogramme in den Suchmaschinen erscheinen oder verschwinden, aber vom 1.  ist eher auzugehen und somit sind von 100 Suchergebnissen 99 mit dem Zahlungsmittel ausgestattet.


Die Sorgen würde ich mir nicht machen.

Die Bemühungen, Dialerangebote in die Suchmaschinen zu drücken, sind schon lange maximal, mehr geht nicht. Die Mülltrennung in den Suchmaschinen wurde immer besser, deshalb nimmt aktuell die Vermüllung eher ab.

Die neue Idee, Pseudosuchmaschinen mit Versatzstücken fremder Webseiten aufzublasen, hat leider einige rechtliche Probleme, die zu kostenträchtigen Nacharbeiten zwingen. Das sieht eher auch nicht dauerhaft aus.

Dialerangebote bleiben in der Schmuddelecke des Webs stecken, mit denen will nicht einmal einer Links tauschen.

Spätestens, wenn die Erträge unter denen für einfache Klickwerbung liegen, hat sich das Thema wirtschaftlich erledigt. Die Trennung zwischen Spreu und Weizen zeigt sich nach dem 16.6.05.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*Re: der Andy und der Dieter ...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> D.Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt nicht. Heute ist er wieder da.
DIALERDIETER IS BACK AGAIN
Aber er darf anscheinend nicht mehr posten.  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*Re: der Andy und der Dieter ...*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht. Heute ist er wieder da.
> DIALERDIETER IS BACK AGAIN
> Aber er darf anscheinend nicht mehr posten.  :bigcry:


Was will uns dieses rätselhafte Posting sagen? :gruebel:


----------

